# Cómo hacer una antena logoperiodica



## Ruben F2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hola como estan necesito saber como puedo realizar una antena logoperiodica


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola, si preguntas en el buscador este foro, tendras información ,pues ya se trato el tema, suerte un saludo


----------



## Ruben F2 (Mar 17, 2007)

gracias pepepuerto espero en elgun monento poder regresar el favor sin mas por el momento me despido. Sean feleces que eso nada cuesta


----------



## Marta (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola, no sé como buscar en el buscador del foro y no encuentro información para hacer una antena logoperiódica ¿Podeis ayudarme? Gracias


----------

